# Suggestions for top water plugs???



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Thinking of throwing some top water stuff early AM for reds and trouble in Big Lagoon. Any suggestion on top water plugs to use. I got some old mirrow lure floaters????:whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you wanna catch reds on topwater, I suggest Badonkadonk topwater jerkbaits made by Bomber Lures. For the Big Lagoon area I'd probably opt for the 1/2 oz. size, or bump up to the 3/4 oz. size if you're looking for more casting distance. Gold with the orange belly, black with a chartreuse head, or chartreuse top & fluorescent pink bottom are my three favorite colors for redfish.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think what you use is as important as how you use it. If you don't know how to walk the dog, check out youtube then practice, it's not hard.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

spook - skitter walk - top dog - whopper plopper - chug bug

if I could only take one it would be the spook


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

1/2 oz Skitterwalk in silver mullet. Cast further than spook of same size and walk just as well.


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

zara spook puppy in bone white. They come with fresh water hooks. Either change out the hooks or expect to replace the lure often. I usually just replace the lure pretty often because every big trout or red that bites it tends to put a whoopin' on it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chuggin Spook, One Knocker Spook, Chug Bug - maybe NOT in this order...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeffbro: Contest may be in order. My Spooks, reel and rod against ur same size Skitterwalk, reel and rod for distance casting. Not knocking Skitterwalk in any way (I like Skitterwalks) but I think I can, at least, match ur distance. Agree, also, both baits "walk" very well. If we ever meet, I have a Skitterwalk story for you... So, the wager could be a Waffle House coffee. I can't afford to lose much more than that!!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

*A contest!!!!*

Let the games begin!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ta stalker, one knocker spook, skitter walk.

Ta stalker


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Mac1109 said:


> I don't think what you use is as important as how you use it.


That's what she said.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

In all seriousness, if you're going to Big Lagoon, I'd bring one rod with a topwater and another with something that runs deeper in the water column, such as a Matrix Shad (or another soft plastic) with a quarter-ounce jig head for example.

IME topwater works well when Big Lagoon is calm, and not so well when it isn't, and you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Matrix shad. Heard they're good.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We don't typically have a lot of luck with the topwaters there- but, always worth a try! I usually keep a Heddon Spook Jr when handy when it's still, and a MirroLure SheDog when it's windy. I have a little better luck with the MirroLure Catch 2000, Strike King Redfish Majic or RageTail shrimp around little lagoon.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Jeffbro: Contest may be in order. My Spooks, reel and rod against ur same size Skitterwalk, reel and rod for distance casting. Not knocking Skitterwalk in any way (I like Skitterwalks) but I think I can, at least, match ur distance. Agree, also, both baits "walk" very well. If we ever meet, I have a Skitterwalk story for you... So, the wager could be a Waffle House coffee. I can't afford to lose much more than that!!!


Sounds good, we will have to get together and make a few casts and see. And a small wager like that would be fine with me:thumbup:

I would want to see casts with each bait though on the same setup. This is where I've seen that the Skitterwalk casts further. It's pointed more on the tail section than the spook. I fish both on a regular basis but the Rapala gets the edge IMO. They are both great baits that get the job done though. 

The Lucky Craft Sammy and Gunfish are two other awesome topwaters I use as well. Sammy works well when there is some chop on the water as its very loud and I like the Gunfish when its calm. They both have a really wide glide and the Gunfish has a pencil popper type head as well for extra commotion.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Get yourself 1 of these... fish absolutely crush this plug. Yall just dont know, never steered yall wrong. In fact alot of people get mad at the fact I dont keep secrets, this should not be a secret, its too much fun. Check it out on you tube . Whopoer plopper made by river2sea

Just remember who told yah about it
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIO: I viewed some YOU TUBE presentations on the Whopper Plopper yesterday. I like it.

Jeffbro: One Knocker us set up with the weight toward the rear end of the lure. Sorta prevents flip-flopping during the cast to obtain greater distance. Pencil Poppers are perfect for this. ALSO - do you use bait casters, spinners, spincasts, etc???


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff, DE;

you're both wrong, the IMA SKIMMER will out cast both of those, used a lot in LA. where the big girls live...(trout that is, lol).

spook, ima skimmer...don't use much else.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Is that a 3rd contestant???


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> LIO: I viewed some YOU TUBE presentations on the Whopper Plopper yesterday. I like it.
> 
> Jeffbro: One Knocker us set up with the weight toward the rear end of the lure. Sorta prevents flip-flopping during the cast to obtain greater distance. Pencil Poppers are perfect for this. ALSO - do you use bait casters, spinners, spincasts, etc???


I agree, weight transfer systems are the way to go. Whether its a jerkbait or topwater, I always look for lures that have one if possible. 

I don't even own a spinning combo anymore, baitcasters all the way. Main saltwater combo I use for everything is a 7' M NRX(842) with a Chronarch CI4 151. I have a few rods that will cast it a lot further but aren't as comfortable to fish with all day. I use a lot of light lures to though so this combo pulls double duty very well. 

Barefoot-
Ima makes some great lures. Had a Skimmer a while ago and lost it to a big striper. Ill have to buy a few more and try again.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Livingston Lures Walking Boss. Walks amazing and casts great. 









BBarton - I have a TA Stalker also. You should try a Walking Boss. 

They make croaking noises. I am not a huge fan of the noises though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nlytme said:


> Livingston Lures Walking Boss. Walks amazing and casts great. BBarton - I have a TA Stalker also. You should try a Walking Boss. They make croaking noises. I am not a huge fan of the noises though. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had some bad experience with Livingston lures and don't care to use there products. Not a fan of there hooks either.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> I had some bad experience with Livingston lures and don't care to use there products. Not a fan of there hooks either.



Overall, I am not a fan of the products they produce either. 

I haven't had any issues with the hooks on the Walking Boss though. 

I have been throwing the TA Stalker for a while and have mixed feelings about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Skitterwalk.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like Livingston either.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

My fave is the Lucky Craft Sammy - 100 size in Pearl/AYU color.


----------

